# Recommendation for a low nicotine tobacco



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been having headache issues lately with some tobaccos, and I think I may be developing issues with nicotine. Anybody have any recommendations for a low nicotine tobacco?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe that something like a balken or english would suit you I also recommend an Oriental.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Orientals would be my pick as well; I can smoke them all day and nicotine-wise feel like I haven't smoked. My picks would be Presbyterian Mixture, Red Rapparee or McConnell's Oriental. GLP makes a nice blend in this vein that's nice and light as well: Ashbury.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

mb_pipe said:


> I've been having headache issues lately with some tobaccos, and I think I may be developing issues with nicotine. Anybody have any recommendations for a low nicotine tobacco?


Well, anything that relies heavily on virginia and/or burley tobacco will provide a bigger nic hit. English/balkan blends, which are dominated by orientals/latakia, are far less likely to give you nicotine problems.

Some of my favorites:
GL Pease - Meridian, Westminster, Caravan, Quiet Nights, the list goes on.
McClelland - Frog Morton series, Super Syrian Balkan
Cornell and Diehl - Rajah's Court
Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader (if you can find it)
Esoteria - Penzance (if you can find it).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mb_pipe said:


> I've been having headache issues lately with some tobaccos, and I think I may be developing issues with nicotine. Anybody have any recommendations for a low nicotine tobacco?


Well -- there's always http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For good low nicotine Virginias try Ashton Gold Rush and McCranie's Red Ribbon.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

BCA by Lane Ltd
1Q by Lane Ltd
Carter Hall
Bishops Move by Uhle's
Golden Extra by MacBaren


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Well -- there's always http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html.


+1 to PA!


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

PA or 1Q will never let ya down..


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the recommendations. MacBaren's Golden Extra was what I was able to find. So far, it's working and boy it does keep lit. I'm getting 10-20 minutes per light.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

A few of my faves to add to your list that's light in vitamine N. 

McClelland 5100 Red Cake
MacBaren Club Blend or Dark Twist
Butternut Burley
Anniversary Kake


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I think nicotine content in a tobacco is something you can't tell without sophisticated equipment not available in most smokers households. Some mild tobaccos may have much more than some with stronger flavours. If you want a good mild blend, I would recommend GL Pease Piccadilly.


----------

